# 11w over 12 litres



## logi-cat (7 Mar 2012)

hi, i have a spare 12 litre tank which i am itching to do something with. I have some akadama ready, root tablets on their way and a lot of spare plant cutting. The light is an 11w arcpod with a daylight bulb. Because the lighting is quite high, what kind if problems would i run into? i tend to plant heavily from the start to combat algae. I have liquid fertiliser as well as dry salt. i can inject co2 if needs be but only diy (yeast base).

Any help would be great. this is unknown territory for me.

thanks in advance.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
Just add plenty of plants, I've got a 400W HPS SON-T grow light over one of the tanks at the moment. I haven't upped the nutrient input (and I don't use CO2), but I've added enough _Pistia_ and _Limnobium_ to 7/8ths cover the surface.

cheers Darrel


----------



## logi-cat (8 Mar 2012)

ok will do, just waiting for the root tabs to come from the nutrient company.


----------



## gmartins (9 Mar 2012)

If you forget the watt per litre rule (which is obsolete) 11 w over 12 L is not that much light in my experience. I used to have that on my nano (same size), lots of CO2 (pressurizes) and ferts as per IE and growth was not that fast. It took me nearly 6 month for HC to fully carpet. So, I think I could have done well without CO2.

I am not using 18w over 12 L and many people even use more (e.g. 27W ADA nano light).

GM


----------



## logi-cat (2 Apr 2012)

From what i've worked out thats nearly 4 watts/gallon, which is quite alot (new territory for me). I decided to add diy co2 as i didn't want algae to form, as the more light you have, the more nutrients the plants gonna need. Everything at the moment has gone beyond my expectations. You can find my journal here:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=20653

please comment as i'm always looking to learn more.


----------



## wazuck (8 Jun 2012)

That 2wpg rule doubles under 40ltrs. I'm running 16w on my 28ltr until I have healthy growth and then adding the 3rd 8w bulb to hit 4wpg and really get going.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Jun 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> That 2wpg rule doubles under 40ltrs. I'm running 16w on my 28ltr until I have healthy growth and then adding the 3rd 8w bulb to hit 4wpg and really get going.



Can you elaborate on how this doubling rule works ? Its not something I know about and it could apply to my nano.


----------



## wazuck (18 Jun 2012)

I'm not sure how it works out. I know the out dated 2wpg applies over 40ltrs but can't remember where I heard about it doubling. But I'm going to be running 24w over a 28ltr without worrying about it being too much. I'd consider going even higher still


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jun 2012)

I remember reading a post by George Farmer on here saying that you can go upto 1w per litre in nano tanks...unsure exactly where, or wether it was in the context of pressurised c02, liquid carbon or none, but i remember it. I suspect liquid carbon as i was searching for lighting tips for nanos when i set mine up. Ive tried searching for it again, but cant find it.


----------



## GreenGrow (18 Jun 2012)

I'm considering putting a 27w light over a 17l tank

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/lighting...L-43cm-(2x27w)-T5-Fluorescent-Luminaire-Light 

The only thing i cant work out is whether this description means 2x27w bulbs or whether it is a twin florescent as i have never heart of a 27w bulb being that short!


----------



## Antipofish (18 Jun 2012)

I reckon it would be twin bulbs .  Would it be a compact that size ?


----------



## GreenGrow (18 Jun 2012)

I'm not sure....I've never heard of a T5 being that short, I've emailed them to find out....


----------

